# Where are the old posts?



## Apostle (Mar 8, 2005)

I can't seem to be able to view postings older than Jan 19, 2005. Even if I select 1 year in the "Display topics from previous" drop-down menu....little help?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the site crashed no old posts are here anymore.


----------

